# If you have GERD, do pills seem to get "stuck" in your throat?



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I have IBS-d and sometimes when I take say, an advil, especially at night, the pill seems to not go all the way down into the stomach. I'll try to get it down by eating or drinking something and it still seems to be there. I keep trying to swallow to force it down into my stomach. It's like I could almost bring it back up if I tried hard enough. It's really frustrating! I don't see how it still could be sitting there after eating or drinking something. I wonder if a flap is just pushed the wrong way (herniated?) or if it's irritated? I don't get it. I haven't spoken with a doc about this yet so I was wondering if anyone has had this and knows what it is. My mom had hiatle hernia, but she's long gone and I can't ask her what it was like (she died of Lou Gehrigs, NOT of hiatle hernia).


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have something like that. Had it for years but it is getting worse, and now I have a dull pain between my breast and some times on one side or other. I am thinking I should go have this checked out. My probiotics didn't go all the way down one night and I woke with this pain where it felt like they were stuck. got up and took some water and it felt better but has been a pain ever since.Hope someone has some answers. I like to have a idea what to expect before I go to a Dr.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, I have experienced that lately. Also see the "Lump" thread. Right now, my problem is better.If that is a big problem for you two, you should prob. get scoped.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

spoke too soon: problem coming back again!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes I have terribe problems swallowing pills and they do get stuck


----------

